# Hard wired 1HP SinkErator garbage disposal



## jar546 (Jul 26, 2013)

An electrician installs one of these high end 1HP disposals and hard wires it.  He wants to install a locking mechanism on the circuit breaker for this disposal at the panel to comply with the disconnect requirement.  The panel is located in the basement, below the kitchen where the disposal is located.

Is this a compliant installation that you will approve?


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jul 26, 2013)

We need the little guy behind the desk raising his hand


----------



## jar546 (Jul 26, 2013)

Just discussion.   Oooh Ooooh Ooooh Mr Kotter

View attachment 772


View attachment 772


/monthly_2013_07/0d5df565d5861feb.jpg.00d08d7e44e70e3abfb965d18973051b.jpg


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jul 26, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> just discussion.   Oooh ooooh ooooh mr kotter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea yea dats it


----------



## jwelectric (Jul 26, 2013)

No

422.31 © Motor-Operated Appliances Rated over 1/8 Horsepower.  For permanently connected motor-operated appliances with motors rated over 1/8 horse power, the branch-circuit switch or circuit breaker shall be permitted to serve as the disconnecting means where the switch or circuit breaker is within sight from the appliance. The disconnecting means shall comply with 430.109 and 430.110


----------



## jar546 (Jul 26, 2013)

jwelectric said:
			
		

> No422.31 © Motor-Operated Appliances Rated over 1/8 Horsepower.  For permanently connected motor-operated appliances with motors rated over 1/8 horse power, the branch-circuit switch or circuit breaker shall be permitted to serve as the disconnecting means where the switch or circuit breaker is within sight from the appliance. The disconnecting means shall comply with 430.109 and 430.110


I agree.  In the 2008 NEC this language was also applicable in 422.32(B) and 422.32 which was moved to the above referenced 422.31©

Now that we know that, how often do you see direct wired appliances that are motor driven over 1/8 HP and direct/hard wired?  What are some examples?


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 26, 2013)

This is only for commercial not in the IRC. The lockable breaker in the basement would be ok in a house, 2009 IRC Table 4101.5

dishwashers


----------



## jar546 (Jul 26, 2013)

Rick18071 said:
			
		

> This is only for commercial not in the IRC. The lockable breaker in the basement would be ok in a house, 2009 IRC Table 4101.5dishwashers


Read the table again.  You are incorrect.  The IRC does address this.  If the motor is >1/8 HP it must be within sight.


----------



## jwelectric (Jul 26, 2013)

Dishwasher?

Lockable breakers are required on things like water heaters, cooktops, built-in ovens and the such if they do not have some sort of disconnect with-in sight of the appliance.

Yes I know there are many that don't inspect the lockouts on cooktops and built-in ovens but the code requires them.

2011 cycle

422.31(B) Appliances Rated over 300 Volt-Amperes. For permanently connected appliances rated over 300 volt-amperes, the branch-circuit switch or circuit breaker shall be permitted to serve as the disconnecting means where the switch or circuit breaker is within sight from the appliance or is capable of being locked in the open position. The provision for locking or adding a lock to the disconnecting means shall be installed on or at the switch or circuit breaker used as the disconnecting means and shall remain in place with or without the lock installed.

2008 cycle

422.31(B) Appliances Rated over 300 Volt-Amperes or  Horsepower. For permanently connected appliances rated over 300 volt-amperes or  hp, the branch-circuit switch or circuit breaker shall be permitted to serve as the disconnecting means where the switch or circuit breaker is within sight from the appliance or is capable of being locked in the open position. The provision for locking or adding a lock to the disconnecting means shall be installed on or at the switch or circuit breaker used as the disconnecting means and shall remain in place with or without the lock installed.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hard wired 1HP SinkErator garbage disposal

Jw, I don't understand the context of your last post.  What point are you trying to make?

We do all agree that a dishwasher with a motor >1/8 HP requires a disconnect method within site

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwelectric (Jul 26, 2013)

From time to time I will get a student past or present that will read a post I have made on one of these discussion forums and they will either text, call or email me a comment or question concerning the thread. I will usually answer in the thread they are questioning. I know this sometimes throws everyone else a loop but it is what it is.

In your post six you asked for examples and a question I got via a text message was concerning cooking appliances so the dishwasher with a question mark was directed to you and the explanation of the cooking appliances was directed toward the text message.

On a side note, trying to type on a phone is not one of the things I like doing. It is about all I can do to see this key pad to hit the letters here when I can see them clear enough to hit the right one.

Using the key pad I can do fairly good typing at the rate of sixty letters a minute. God forbid I have to do something like a greater than of less than cause it takes me a few minutes to find them < > And a question mark is just about out of reason.

Now do I hold the shift key before or after hitting the key or do I do it at the same time????

One of these days I will get it down pat but I don’t think I will ever learn how to do it on a phone. Besides when you do it on a phone the words are different.

On a phone it would go something like this, if I C U B4 U C me I will hide. I just don’t understand all that short cut type of typing.

Sorry just disregard the post and everything will be alright and if you want to you can tell me to shut up with this post (a little humor here)


----------



## jar546 (Jul 26, 2013)

Got it.  No problem, I am just happy to have good content on this site.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jul 26, 2013)

422.32 Disconnecting Means for Motor-Driven Appliance.  See related ROP ROC

If a switch or circuit breaker serves as the disconnecting means for a permanently connected motor-driven appliance of more than hp, it shall be located within sight from the motor controller and shall comply with Part IX of Article 430.

Exception:  If a motor-driven appliance of more than hp is provided with a unit switch that complies with 422.34(A), (B), ©, or (D), the switch or circuit breaker serving as the other disconnecting means shall be permitted to be out of sight from the motor controller.

422.34 Unit Switch(es) as Disconnecting Means.

A unit switch(es) with a marked-off position that is a part of an appliance and disconnects all ungrounded conductors shall be permitted as the disconnecting means required by this article where other means for disconnection are provided in occupancies specified in 422.34(A) through (D).

(A) Multifamily Dwellings. In multifamily dwellings, the other disconnecting means shall be within the dwelling unit, or on the same floor as the dwelling unit in which the appliance is installed, and shall be permitted to control lamps and other appliances.

(B) Two-Family Dwellings. In two-family dwellings, the other disconnecting means shall be permitted either inside or outside of the dwelling unit in which the appliance is installed. In this case, an individual switch or circuit breaker for the dwelling unit shall be permitted and shall also be permitted to control lamps and other appliances.

© One-Family Dwellings. In one-family dwellings, the service disconnecting means shall be permitted to be the other disconnecting means.

(D) Other Occupancies. In other occupancies, the branch-circuit switch or circuit breaker, where readily accessible for servicing of the appliance, shall be permitted as the other disconnecting means.


----------



## gfretwell (Jul 27, 2013)

I am confused. Isn't the snap switch next to the sink that operates the disposal a disconnect?


----------



## jar546 (Jul 27, 2013)

gfretwell said:
			
		

> I am confused. Isn't the snap switch next to the sink that operates the disposal a disconnect?


Great question.  This is posted in residential electrical.  Not all disposals need or have switches as some have built in switches.  430.109© is for motors but does it apply?

There is a difference in requirements between 2008 & 2011 which was part of my point in posting this specific question.



> Section 422.31 was revised and 422.32 was deleted for the 2011 Code. These changes are intended to clarify the requirements of these sections. Section 422.31(B) allows the branch-circuit switch or circuit breaker disconnecting means for an appliance rated over 1/8 horsepower to be locked in the open position. To clarify the intent, motor-operated appliances rated over 1/8 horsepower have been removed from 422.31(B) and a new section, 422.31©, has been created to address appliances rated over 1/8 horsepower. This is intended to clarify that for a motor rated over 1/8 horsepower, the disconnecting means requirements are more restrictive. The requirements of former section 422.32 were merged into new 422.31©. Since this section references an appliance's horsepower rating, a motor-driven appliance is implied. The reference to motor controllers is unnecessary, as the controller is part of the appliance. If there is a separate controller, the equipment would be subject to the installation requirements of Article 430. The exception was modified to correlate with new section 422.31©.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 28, 2013)

gfretwell said:
			
		

> I am confused. Isn't the snap switch next to the sink that operates the disposal a disconnect?


Not if its a decora switch.


----------



## conarb (Jul 28, 2013)

All disposal switches I've installed for the last 15 years or so are air switches, do they comply?  This is rhetorical since for longer than that the disposals have been plugged in here.


----------



## gfretwell (Jul 28, 2013)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Not if its a decora switch.


Why not? The 5628 series of Decora switch is 20a & 1HP rated.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 28, 2013)

gfretwell said:
			
		

> Why not? The 5628 series of Decora switch is 20a & 1HP rated.


They don't say "OFF", 422.35.


----------



## RJJ (Jul 29, 2013)

and so! Had one installed just the other day that said FFO & NO!


----------



## gfretwell (Jul 29, 2013)

Sounds like a place for a P-Touch label


----------

